# question on 4th generation GSD



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you guys see any issues with purchasing a puppy who is 4th or even 5th generation German (worklines)? What I mean is, this dogs great great grandparents are from Germany. But the great grandparents, grandparents and parents were born in the US. The dogs are beautiful and temperament seems good. They were mixed with American lines along the way. She is just going to be a pet. None of the parents have any titles, nor do their parents.

I am only concerned about potential health defects? I do not plan on any titles or showing. The breeder is small, but is GREAT in answering all the questions. Actually compared to some "reputable" breeders, she is head and shoulders above the rest, as far as enthusiasm about the dogs. (and answering my questions)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Would it concern me? Yes, definitely, but it depends on what you are looking for, what traits of the dog are important or not important to you. Any time I pay for a dog, I'm also concerning myself with the motives of the breeder. I may not like every breeding and every dog or every way they do things, but I at least need a good reason for why the breeding took place, why that mixture of line/type, what do they hope and expect to accomplish with the litter, etc. Fido and Fluffy being good house pets and gentle with children is not enough....for me.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd be more concerned about the parents and grandparents having no titles than the distance of the bloodlines from Germany. Were they xrayed?

My first GSD, one of the most amazing dogs I've known, was 7/8ths American lines. But his parents had AKC obedience titles and one of his grandparents had a herding title, and they all had OFA certifications--and this was back in 1992.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thx. The great grandparents and beyond are all titled

Forgot to mention


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Several generations born here would not concern me. I have never owned a dog that wasn't born in the USA. There are some excellent working line breeders in the states. I look for breeders that actually have a breeding program, keeping back dogs from their own litters to work and title and eventually use to produce their next generation. A mix with American lines would make the litter something I wouldn't even consider (but that is me). A lack of working titles, for the most part, would also remove the litter from any consideration by me except in rare cases. 

Are the dogs at least certified for hips/elbows? Have the parents and grandparents done anything besides being pets? If no, then I would keep looking.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Knight said:


> Thx. The great grandparents and beyond are all titled
> Forgot to mention


Have the parents been x-rayed?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Born in the US, out of dogs born in the US, etc. No problem. Could there be health problems? Yes. Will there be health problems? YES. If you get a dog direct from the manufacterer (Germany) will there be health problems? YES! 

It is a living breathing critter. The only guarantee you can have is that barring an accidental death, the dog will get sick and die at some point within the next 15 years or so. Chances are good that it will have other issues along the way. 

So far, save my new dog that I just got, the only dog I had to put down YOUNG due to a major health problem was a dog out of an imported sire, and both of the dam's parents were imports. 

If you want to compete in the American Sieger show, or want a dog for a specific purpose, competition etc., then getting an inport may make sense. Like if you want a dog to improve your lines, and German showlines is your thing, going back to Germany makes sense.

If you want a great pet that you can do obedience training with and maybe try schutzhund, no reason to go with an import. Much more important is a breeder with a good knowledge base, available, and willing to help you with any problems.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies i appreciate it


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Liesje said:


> Would it concern me? Yes, definitely, but it depends on what you are looking for, what traits of the dog are important or not important to you. Any time I pay for a dog, I'm also concerning myself with the motives of the breeder. I may not like every breeding and every dog or every way they do things, but I at least need a good reason for why the breeding took place, why that mixture of line/type, what do they hope and expect to accomplish with the litter, etc. Fido and Fluffy being good house pets and gentle with children is not enough....for me.


Just to clarify, I would not be concerned with dogs bred in the US (all mine were born or bred here and the one I considered getting that wasn't was cheaper than most here), but I would be concern with no titles and the mixing of lines. They'd have to show me some very nice dogs and give me some convincing reasons.


----------

